# Cuales son los mejores antivirus?



## Linette R (Feb 6, 2013)

mi laptop tiene muchos virus, cuales son los mejores antivirus?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2013)

Formatear                                                           !


----------



## morta (Feb 6, 2013)

bueno por lo menos descubriste por que no te abrían las ventanas del navegador.
Backup de los datos -> formatear-> instalar sistema y drivers -> antivirus (avira tiene una version gratuita)-> volver a copiar los datos analizándolos con el antivirus y eliminando los infectados.


----------



## sentey2000 (Feb 7, 2013)

bueno antivirus son malware, avira ,norton, avg. panda te recomiendo que uses tres antivirus , si los descargas en laptod que sea en modo seguro ,primero instalas uno escaneas completa elimina los virus lo desistalas y asi sucesivamente dos veces mas ,por que tres antivirus? .por que no todos los antivirus detectan todos los  virus asi con tres antivirus diferentes eliminas todo y por ultimo usa cclear para limpiar todo


----------



## Antonio929 (Feb 7, 2013)

Para tener siempre activo, uno de los mejores, y gratuito, es avira, no consume casi nada. Y para realizar escaneos periódicos del equipo, el mejor gratuito (y de los mejores en general), es Malwarebytes Antimalware. La versión gratuita no tiene antivirus residente (para eso utiliza el avira, o alguno de los q*UE* han mencionado) pero es mucho mejor para analizar el ordenador, cada semana más o menos. Puedes usar más para asegurarte, pero como antivirus residente debes poner solo uno.
Con estos dos tendrías cubierto lo básico. Si quieres de pago hay muchos buenos, lee alguna comparativa.
Puedes ver comparativas de antivirus aqui: http://www.av-comparatives.org/
En este foro saben mucho de virus: http://www.forospyware.com/

Si el problema que tenías (no poder abrir páginas) era por los virus, instala y actualiza Malwarebytes Antimalware en modo normal. Reinicia el ordenador y arranca en modo seguro(F8) y haz un scan completo del equipo. Como dice sentey2000, debe ser en modo seguro, porque algunos virus se autoejecutan al inicio y se ocultan o deshabilitan funciones de los antivirus (podría haber sido tu caso).
Dale a eliminar todas las amenazas que encuentre.

Si despues de esto siguen los problemas, en forospyware ayudan paso a paso a localizar el problema.


----------



## Linette R (Feb 7, 2013)

muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 9, 2013)

El Mejor antivirus, es el sentido común. Esto es, una navegación por la web segura y sin andar clickeando publicidad ni andar en páginas Warez o de contenido dudoso, También tener mucho cuidado con las Pendrive que uno mete a la PC (Desactivar el inicio automático, google it's your friend). Años sin usar antivirus en WinXP y otros mas en W7.

Tan simple como eso. En Mis 8GB de RAM no hay lugar para un antivirus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS: En caso de infección...


----------



## pablo08itu (Feb 10, 2013)

Disculpen la mejor computadora y más segura es la que no esta conectada a internet !!!

Hoy en día esto es imposible !!! Así que yo recomiendo:

1) El anti virus es para prevenir una infección, en caso de ya tener la máquina infectada lo mejor es formatear. Dado que es muy complicado sacar algunos virus y nunca es tan seguro como formatear.

2) tener varios anti virus instalados ???? No lo creo, por que? Porqué los anti virus siempre hasta los más livianos y free, consumen muchos recursos del sistema operativo provocando que la máquina se ponga lenta, por que? Porqué continuamente están analizando todos los procesos que realiza el software.

3) para recomendar algún anti virus bueno, recomiendo ( de pago) cual? ESET 6 - NOD 32. Vale unos cuantos pesitos, pero si valoras realmente tu información, archivos, fotos y demás. Lo pagas !!! Además contas con soporte técnico y demás beneficios de tener software legal.



Lo que se comenta de realizar una navegación segura ? No lo creo, aunque no habrás páginas dudosas para vos hay páginas que ni te enteras que contienen virus, ya que se utiliza una forma de psicología inversa, esto quiere decir que creído que estas entrando a hotmail te metes en una réplica de la página que a posteriori te re dirige a otra web donde te roban hasta las ganas de comer.

Los sistemas operativos tienen agüeros negros, fallas por donde pueden entrar a tu máquina y hacer loque quieran, los Reuters tiene fallos en los puertos, por donde también te pueden entrar a tu máquina. 

No creas que mirando donde entras estas protegido ! Ya con el solo hecho de conectarte a internet tienes riesgo. 

Un claro ejemplo es el maldito ARES u otros programas de descarga p2p. este software no baja de  lo que vos buscas de un server especial !!!! Lo saca de otras computadoras que puede ser la tuya, lo mismo y viceversa.

Que para que te des una idea todos los cybers los tienen bloqueados !!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 10, 2013)

No se que navegador tendrás tu, Pero el mio me alerta del Phishing y muchas otras más amenazas de la web... Llevo años sin usar antivirus en la PC y cero infecciones. Curiosamente, en mi PC secundaria, al ser de uso por toda la familia, cada cierto tiempo, presenta adware o algún otro ente, a pesar de tener el mismo navegador o el Avira en segundo plano. Los criterios de navegación *pesan*.

Para los usuarios menos entendidos del tema, una navegación prudente y segura es la mejor opción. Además de contar de que estoy seguro de que muchos sufren de un HW que no puede ni con el propio sistema operativo. Acá es donde se vuelve crítica la instalación del antivirus correcto que no consuma muchos recursos, sea de amigable interfaz y eficiente con las amenazas (La octava maravilla nomás).

Es mas sano aprender a cuidar la información que uno ve, sube o acumula en el PC. Claro, un antivirus free corriendo en segundo plano, nunca es malo... Pero no es la solución a todos los problemas.

Saludos al foro!


----------

